# Cedar Rapids/Iowa City?



## Videssian

Hi,

I'm still looking to join a 3E game in the Cedar Rapids/Iowa City area, preferably one that runs weekly, but even once a month is alright.

I'm 35, and a married long-time gamer who has introduced my wife to gaming, though she's not into it as much as me.. still, she might be willing to play as well.

I like both combat heavy and RP heavy games, or a mix of both, I'm flexible.

I know there's people out there on ENworld in my area that must need players, if you do, please email me or respond!

Thanks,
Gregg


----------



## ironmeup

*another in Cedar rapids area wants to play*

Hello, hey I want to join in on the game playing.  I am finding it hard to find a group in my interest of play and dnd seems to be a secret group of the forbidden underground.  so hard to find players, stores, people willing to talk openly about it.  a few i have come across.  very few.  Is there any one else having the trouble in the CR area?  message or email me please.
Thanks,    ironmeup.


----------



## SapphicMojo

*Wow, long time between posts...*

Living in Marion, IA and looking for (preferably) AD&D gamers with an active group. Just registered an hour ago, so I don't know how the contacts work here, but my username is also my email address on AOL. Feel free to contact me via email. Let's do this!


----------



## Crazy Eights

Up until last year I lived in the CR/IC area, so some of this may be old news.  Anyways, here goes.

A decent place to check out is the store Critical Hit Games in Iowa City.  They usually have a board up where you can post notes looking for games or offering to run them.  I have had some luck with it in the past, and also in just showing up and running games there.  As far as the gaming scene goes, a lot of the locals spend quite a bit of time there, so its a good place to meet other gamers in town.

As far as CR stuff goes, I don't remember any one place that people gathered at, but I do know that there are a bunch of other gamers around.  A lot of them just seem to play either home games or come down to IC once a month for RPGA and/or pathfinder stuff.

With Free RPG Day coming up, definitely check out Critical Hit, though.  They are one of the participating stores this year, and were last year, which I recall having a decent turn out.  Showing up to that might be a way to meet some of the people in town.

Good luck!

Edit:  Correction, Critical Hits is in Coralville.  Might as well be the same thing as IC, but I figured I'd clarify just in case.


----------



## SapphicMojo

*Thanks!*

I'll check that out the next time I'm out that way.


----------



## BloodSplatter Artist

So is this still active any groups in the area now


----------



## aciga01

*want dnd group*

Also looking for a d&d group if anyone has one let me know. Im new to it iv played for a hour or so before.


----------



## aciga01

did you find any?


----------



## FunkBGR

Wow, I clicked on the 'Gamers Seeking Gamers' on a whim, so awesome I clicked on this I guess!

In Cedar Rapids, there's Tempest Games over by Edgewood Road, and Battlezone Games up in Hiawatha. There's a group that works at Rockwell Collins called Rockwell Collins Gamers Club, but I'm not sure if you have to work for Rockwell Collins to access their events. 

In Coralville/Iowa City, there's still Critical Hit Games and also on the east side of town The Hobby Corner, although they don't have play space and have more model kits/hobby elements. If you're into Pathfinder, there's the Fellowship of the Blade, which is based out of Coralville/Iowa City, but serves as the local Pathfinder Society shindig for quite a bit of Eastern Iowa. 

In addition, THIS WEEKEND, there's Gamicon down at the IMU at the University of Iowa. This happens yearly, but if you're really interested in meeting other gamers, it's a great resource. I think a day pass is only $10 or $15.


----------

